# More on determining seasonality



## charttv (22 May 2006)

More on determining market seasonality here. This is getting quite interesting. I hope to apply this research across many more time frames and markets.

http://www.pollux.biz/charttv/months1/months1.html


----------



## Bort (5 November 2013)

Link not valid. I've worked with seasonality in asx100 and asx200 stocks.


----------

